

What to Do If Your Blog Goes Viral: 10 Tips - Apple-Guy
http://birdabroad.wordpress.com/2011/08/20/what-to-do-if-your-blog-goes-viral-10-tips/

======
wgx
While I sympathise with OP's frustration at others making money from their
work - there is provision in UK copyright law: "using any work, for the
purpose of reporting current events, with sufficient acknowledgement, is a
valid exception to copyright".

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_dealing_in_United_Kingdom_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_dealing_in_United_Kingdom_law#Reporting_of_current_events)

------
glimcat
> Consider watermarking all of your photos

This part isn't such an awesome idea.

~~~
sixtofour
Why not, specifically? I can imagine technical and aesthetic reasons. What are
your objections?

~~~
glimcat
It's self-defeating because it degrades the quality of your site, it's self-
defeating because it blocks some user behaviors for discussing your site, and
it doesn't work. Rule of thumb: if you don't want something shared, don't put
it on the internet.

There are a few reasonable exceptions. Stock photo sites should probably use
watermarks and reduced-size images. Unobtrusively signing images sometimes
also makes sense (not watermarking) as it can serve branding interests.

But trying to block browser interactions is just annoying. Don't do that, it's
a great big sin against usability that violates the rule of least surprise. If
it's over-done, it may keep me from easily opening links in a new tab. It also
makes it hard to open _images_ in a new tab if I'm trying to get a better look
at them on a limited display.

~~~
sixtofour
Thanks.

